# Irons



## Platdigger (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone heard from him, or anything about him?
Randy


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 29, 2008)

Last week I received a random parcel from him with a bottle of silver nitrate crystals and two vintage amber silver nitrate lab bottles with lids. I didn't know it was coming and no letter was in the box. 

I recognized his address from a few previous exchanges we have had.

Steve


----------



## markqf1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I sent him a couple of pm's a few weeks ago but, haven't recieved any response.

Mark


----------



## markqf1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I heard from him today.
He's been under the weather and appreciates our concern.
You know how life can be.

Mark


----------



## markqf1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh yea Irons,
Sorry I got you downgraded to a active member!

Mark


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 2, 2008)

Well then, on the off chance you read this Irons, I hope you are on top of things real soon.
Randy


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2008)

Irons get better, we miss ya.


----------



## markqf1 (Dec 3, 2008)

Some of the things we do to ourselves with these chemicals, cannot be fixed.

Mark


----------



## allanwcoty (Jan 11, 2009)

I got a PM from him on the 2nd of Dec. but haven't got any other responses. Anybody have snail mail correspondence information so we can check up on him? Have a great day. allan


----------



## Irons (Jan 12, 2009)

Platdigger said:


> Anyone heard from him, or anything about him?
> Randy



Hi folks,

Sorry I didn't respond earlier but I hadn't seen this thread earlier. I stop in now and then but don't spend much time here.
Been slowly getting my health back. I was a combination of things but chemical exposure did have a part. Be careful. The strong oxidizers needed to put PMs into solution can create compounds that are extremely toxic.
Working with purified metals is one thing and fairly predictable but even small quantities of ore samples can give you a very nasty surprise.
Thanks for thinking about me. It means a lot.
Take your time. Go slow and be paranoid. It's better than being dead.


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 12, 2009)

Awwww Irons! Glad to hear you are on the mend man.......

There are a lot of us that miss your input here........and that were just plain concerned that you were allright.
Good to hear from you!
Randy


----------



## Lou (Jan 12, 2009)

I definitely missed your insight and valuable contributions.


I for one am glad that you're doing better! I hope to see you here more regularly!


----------



## Oz (Jan 12, 2009)

It is nice to hear you are doing better.


----------



## Noxx (Jan 12, 2009)

Indeed !


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome back Irons!

I'm very happy that you are feeling better. 

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 12, 2009)

Irons,

Good to see that you're OK.

Chris


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 13, 2009)

It's hard to keep a good man down. 

Welcome back, Irons. Don't be a stranger. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Jan 13, 2009)

glad to see you are back,we have all missed you.


----------



## daveerf (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome back Irons, glad you are doing better my friend !

Dave


----------



## meng2k7 (Jan 14, 2009)

a friend here from the philippines missed you a lot!  

welcome back sir!


----------



## Palladium (Jan 14, 2009)

Irons, You old dog you. Glad to see your back, we have all missed you. Hope all is well.

Ralph


----------



## daveerf (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Ralph, sheesh, you keep changing your name. So are you an element on the Atomic Chart or a mascot that is an annoying quacking duck? lol

Welcome back my friend.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 16, 2009)

daveerf said:


> Hey Ralph, sheesh, you keep changing your name. So are you an element on the Atomic Chart or a mascot that is an annoying quacking duck? lol
> 
> Welcome back my friend.


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

It's Aflacadium! .....


----------



## Oz (Jan 16, 2009)

Quacking cat perhaps.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 16, 2009)

Platypussycatty

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Oz (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh that's just purrrfect.


----------



## Irons (Jan 27, 2009)

Been to cold here, even to work in the Barn. One good thing about cold weather is the wash solutions freeze, leaving a concentrated solution of salts on the bottom. Solutions containing Arsenic and other elements can be dangerous to boil down as As Chloride distills off around the boiling point of water. If you let it freeze, the concentrated solution can be poured off.

Thanks to everyone who have been thinking of me.


----------



## Seamus (Jan 27, 2009)

Great to hear from you again. We miss that Gabby Hayes smile and witt.


----------



## Irons (Jan 28, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> It's hard to keep a good man down.
> 
> Welcome back, Irons. Don't be a stranger.
> 
> Harold



When you feel bad, it's hard to think.

I just have to be more careful. Heavy metals can build up in the system and take a long time to get rid of.


----------



## peter i (Jan 28, 2009)

Irons said:


> I just have to be more careful. Heavy metals can build up in the system and take a long time to get rid of.



Great to have you back!

Do you want to share what happened with the rest of us?
(Shock and awe, and a reminder to the "immortal" kids, that they aren't)


----------



## Irons (Jan 28, 2009)

peter i said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to be more careful. Heavy metals can build up in the system and take a long time to get rid of.
> ...



Arsine was the main culprit as well as AsCl3, and Amine based Arsenicals.. Any time volatile heavy metal compounds are created, they become a severe health hazard. Even electronic scrap contains some Arsenic because it's used as a dopant in semiconductors and Gallium Arsenide is a major component of LED's. Precipitating PMs in solutions that contain Arsenicals with Zinc, Aluminum and other base metals can and probably will generate Arsine (AsNH3). 135 PPM of Arsine in Air can kill you straight off and it's a bad way to go. About a year ago, it sent me to the Emergency Room. My urine looked like Tomato Juice and I knew I had been poisoned. My suspicions were right. You cannot believe how sick you can get until you've been poisoned by Arsenic. It's very painful. It will make you wish you were dead.


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2009)

Probably lost a bit of hair on that one, eh Irons?


I had one bad experience with H2Se once before that put me in the most fear of my life. I can't empathize on the arsenic (I've always been careful handling _that_), but I can tell you that I know how it feels to be down and out for months because of a small oversight.

Considering that it's lethal at 2 ppm over an hour, it is far more toxic than HCN, AsH3, H2S, or any other simple gas/solid.


----------



## Irons (Jan 29, 2009)

Lou said:


> Probably lost a bit of hair on that one, eh Irons?



I had noticed my hair thinning, now that you mention it. I figured I was just getting old.

When I die, they won't even have to embalm me.

http://waterindustry.org/arsenic-3.htm


----------



## Seamus (Jan 29, 2009)

With some of the heavy metals that we absorb in our bodies, we should avoid the air ports. My friends always tell me to get the lead out. Referring to the sand trap at the local shooting range.

Glad to see your doing fine now. Hang in there Irons.


----------

